# Copperhead



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

What year is that copperhead?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gregorya24 said:


> What year is that copperhead?


2014😀


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

jonterr said:


> 2014😀


 super clean! I like that rub rail. My Caicos build goes into mold in 3 weeks.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Gregorya24 said:


> super clean! I like that rub rail. My Caicos build goes into mold in 3 weeks.


👍👍
Yeah, it’s a freshwater boat and the guy I bought it from took unbelievable care of it😀
Good luck


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

nice!


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Looks Brand New, Love that color Blue.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Wow nice find. I wish my 2017 skeg looked like that...


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

LtShinysides said:


> Wow nice find. I wish my 2017 skeg looked like that...


I guess an advantage to running freshwater lakes instead of salt and flats😀


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice find super clean
Another sign it being a freshwater boat is lack of pushpole holders.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice find super clean
> Another sign it being a freshwater boat is lack of pushpole holders.


Yep
Don’t need em😀
I always thought they would be annoying walking around anyway


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jonterr said:


> Yep
> Don’t need em😀
> I always thought they would be annoying walking around anyway


They're toe subbers if you're not paying attention for sure.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Imagine how clean and shiny it would be if you let me wax and buff out all the deck gelcoat.I had some free time just now so I figured I would see if Jon posted something about my old boat. Caught so many stripers on that boat. It looks dirty to me Jon. Blue magic for the trailer and some mothers cleaner carnauba wax for the hull. I dried the boat off after loading and waxed it at the ramp, with turtle wax hybrid ceramic. Wash with turtle wax zip wax. not dish soap.
Get any stripers yet? Some good spots on that GPS for Lanier in summer.
My new boat was pulled from the mold friday.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

fishingdave said:


> Imagine how clean and shiny it would be if you let me wax and buff out all the deck gelcoat.I had some free time just now so I figured I would see if Jon posted something about my old boat. Caught so many stripers on that boat. It looks dirty to me Jon. Blue magic for the trailer and some mothers cleaner carnauba wax for the hull. I dried the boat off after loading and waxed it at the ramp, with turtle wax hybrid ceramic. Wash with turtle wax zip wax. not dish soap.
> Get any stripers yet? Some good spots on that GPS for Lanier in summer.
> My new boat was pulled from the mold friday.


Dave😀
It can’t be dirty😀
I hate to admit it, but I got up at 5 am the day after I got it from you and ran to lanier for 15 min😳
Back home by 630 and it’s been in my shop ever since!😳
Thanks again
Hope you get a motor for the Grand Slam soon😀


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> Dave😀
> It can’t be dirty😀
> I hate to admit it, but I got up at 5 am the day after I got it from you and ran to lanier for 15 min😳
> Back home by 630 and it’s been in my shop ever since!😳
> ...


Well, I finally got to use the boat a little😀
The wife and I loaded up and took a weekend trip down to Cape San Blas 😀
I have to say, the boat sits a lot better than the one I had with a 70f, but it did have a power pole also.
The hole shot is better with the 50 Etec than the 70 f.
Very pleased with how it performs 😀


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

That is trick! Love it (except for the bird 🤨).


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

jonterr said:


> Dave😀
> It can’t be dirty😀
> I hate to admit it, but I got up at 5 am the day after I got it from you and ran to lanier for 15 min😳
> Back home by 630 and it’s been in my shop ever since!😳
> ...


Very interesting. I am running a 70hp 2 stoke and feel it's not a great fit. What kind of numbers are you seeing with the 50hp?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the 50 etec probably weighs as much as your 70 2 stroke.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

devrep said:


> the 50 etec probably weighs as much as your 70 2 stroke.


Yelp you're right! Actually appears the etec may just weigh a bit more. Interesting.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

NativeBone said:


> Very interesting. I am running a 70hp 2 stoke and feel it's not a great fit. What kind of numbers are you seeing with the 50hp?


With a 4 blade prop it hits 33 but it gets there quick!
The Yamaha 70 on my other Copperhead was a 4 stroke, that’s what I was comparing😀


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> With a 4 blade prop it hits 33 but it gets there quick!
> The Yamaha 70 on my other Copperhead was a 4 stroke, that’s what I was comparing😀


I ended up picking up a 2 month old micro jacker jack plate this week, I didn’t really want 1 but it’s the only 1 I could find to fit. It had the aftermarket kit installed when it was new, and I have to say, it sure makes a difference in the way it goes up and down😀
I probably haven’t put 10 hrs on the boat since I bought it, hopefully I can soon


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> With a 4 blade prop it hits 33 but it gets there quick!
> The Yamaha 70 on my other Copperhead was a 4 stroke, that’s what I was comparing😀


I fished this boat yesterday,
Only 2nd time since I bought it!
It’s sweet, but I don’t need it at all!
Tossing around the idea of letting it go, about 50% decided🙄
If I decide to, I’ll post it
We are heading to PCB for 4 days Thursday, but not planning on taking the boat , because of the cold front🙄


----------

